# No me funciona el emerge (Solucionado)

## el_miki

Hola wenas, pos eso, que no me funciona el comando emerge... supongo que me he cargado el python... porque lo he actualizado esta manana!!!

He hecho un revdep-rebuild y me dice que hay problemas y que emerga manualmente... ya ves tu si no me rula.

Alguien sabe como solucionarlo????

Gracias.Last edited by el_miki on Fri Dec 17, 2010 11:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## agdg

Si es por culpa de perl: perl-cleaner all

En cualquier caso conocer el error ahorraría ir dando palos de ciego.

----------

## afb

Postea cual es el error que te tira el emerge al intentar ejecutarlo para poder ayudarte.

----------

## el_miki

 *afb wrote:*   

> Postea cual es el error que te tira el emerge al intentar ejecutarlo para poder ayudarte.

 

Pues el error... no me da ningun error, to pongo por ejemlo:

emerge vim

le doy al intro y me sale otra vez el prompt, es decir no hace nada.

Gracias.

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Hola, echale un vistazo a esto: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml para poder recuperar al portage,

podria servirte, avisanos si te sirve eso  :Razz: 

Saludos!!!

----------

## quilosaq

¿Te funciona python?

```
python

>>> (teclea Ctrl-D para salir)
```

Si no obtienes un prompt (>>>) mira

```
eselect python list
```

----------

## esculapio

Si es python, creo que hay un binario para salvar el problema, sino livecd chroot y actualizar o instalar desde ahi.

----------

## agdg

 *esculapio wrote:*   

> Si es python, creo que hay un binario para salvar el problema, sino livecd chroot y actualizar o instalar desde ahi.

 

Si no lo encuentras, y dices tu arquitectura, alguien te podrá pasar un binario para tu máquina.

----------

## el_miki

Hola,

He hecho el eselect python list

y no me sale marcado ninguno...  tengo el 2.7 y 3.1 como opciones. Alguien me dijo que el bueno era el 2.6

Despues haciendo memoria ya me acuerdo lo que hice, fue un emerge system -uDn que actualizó python y despues un energe --deepclean que recuerd que se cargó python 2.6

Que puedo hacer?

Gracias.

-- 

Un Saludo.

----------

## afb

Selecciona con eselect el python 2.7

Yo lo llevo utilizando hace un buen tiempo y todo va ok.

Luego prueba si te funciona el emerge.

----------

## el_miki

Hola, elegi el 2.7 y ya funciona el emerge...pero ahora, ains.

El gcc-config tambien lo tego invalido, puedo marcar alguno de estos dos:

4.3.5

4.5.1

Cual selecciono?

Gracias.

----------

## quilosaq

Las dos versiones de gcc están en la rama de pruebas. En esa situación yo elegiría la mas reciente.

----------

## cameta

Si has actualizado GCC es preciso seguir su guia de actualización o puedes acabar con una infinidad de problemas.

----------

## el_miki

Solucionado.

Muchas gracias a todos.

----------

